# R100



## dh88 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just saw that the r100 was gonna be held in Homer, Ga this year. Anyone else planning on going?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2015)

I hope to make it at least 1 day


----------



## Ben Athens (Dec 20, 2015)

More information please.

Ben


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 20, 2015)

Lord willing and the creek don't rise, my whole family will be coming and I hope to bring several with me.


----------



## dh88 (Dec 20, 2015)

https://www.r100.org/events/2016/3/homer-georgia-39/


----------



## Finch (Dec 20, 2015)

Is there a class specifically for traditional?


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes.  There is a traditional class.  50 African targets set and 50 North American targets set plus novelty, iron buck, etc...Can shoot 50 targets each day or try to knock them all out in one if you are a hard charger and got to get back.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 21, 2015)

I will not be missing this unless the Lord wills differently.


----------



## dh88 (Dec 21, 2015)

For those planning on attending,are you gonna shoot both days or go for all 100 in a day?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like compound bows with no sights or stabilizers are allowed to shoot in the traditional class.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't care for the compounds being allowed in that class but it is what it is!  I plan on both days if I get to make it there at all.  Planning on it, prob camp.


----------



## Paul Barnes (Dec 22, 2015)

On the North Georgia Circuit back in the day they actually had a class for that called barebow. Never more than a couple of shooters. Probably why they dropped it. I wouldn't expect many...and I honestly don't think they'd have an advantage.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 22, 2015)

ngabowhunter said:


> Looks like compound bows with no sights or stabilizers are allowed to shoot in the traditional class.





Barebowyer said:


> I don't care for the compounds being allowed in that class but it is what it is!  I plan on both days if I get to make it there at all.  Planning on it, prob camp.



Don't get too caught up on who shoots what class.  This is a FUN shoot.  Go have fun.  Don't shoot against anyone but yourself.  There's no trophy at the end of the day, and nobody is going home with a paycheck.  Just shoot with some friends and enjoy the experience!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 22, 2015)

Well said!  That is by far the bigger picture!  Was just saying due to the bow, I feel they should shoot a different class but it truly doesn't matter.  I should have been more clear.  I hope to see some of you there.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2015)

While I'd love to get all 100 in on Saturday, I'd bet it would be tough. There will be compound shooters there and they'll be in front of you. They don't shoot as fast as we do. I don't mind a man trying to do his best on every target, but taking 3-4 hours to shoot 20 targets is a bit much and I've been to compound clubs where this has happened to me...I won't go back.

For you guys from outside the NE GA area who shoot trad only, NGTA shoots that Sunday, 3/6. You could shoot the R100 on Saturday and maybe get you licks in with them on Sunday morning and then come see us for a while later in the day...


----------



## EthanJ (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll be there if at all possible.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd like to try it just once because I've never done it. That does sound like fun.  100 targets.  

On the other hand, waiting around on a bunch of compounders to glass, think on it, glass again, think on it again, draw, let down, ask someone to hold the umbrella over their sights, think on it again, and finally draw and shoot don't sound like all that much fun...  ;-)  

Maybe I'll go with the intention of shooting all 100 on Saturday but if there's a huge crowd and long delays I'll likely just politely bow out and skip the rest.     

To answer the question -  If my travel schedule permits, I'd try to do it all on Saturday and then shoot NGT on Sunday.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 30, 2015)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> On the other hand, waiting around on a bunch of compounders to glass, think on it, glass again, think on it again, draw, let down, ask someone to hold the umbrella over their sights, think on it again, and finally draw and shoot don't sound like all that much fun...  ;-)



What makes this so funny is because it's so true.  I've lost most of the interest I used to have in shooting 3D and I think this has a lot to do with it.  I understand being competitive, but so many folks take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Finch (Dec 31, 2015)

Will my son and I be able to shoot together even though he shoots a compound and I shoot traditional and shoot from different stakes or will we have to shoot seperate. He's 13 so he will be shooting youth in case that matters.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 31, 2015)

Finch said:


> Will my son and I be able to shoot together even though he shoots a compound and I shoot traditional and shoot from different stakes or will we have to shoot seperate. He's 13 so he will be shooting youth in case that matters.



You'll be in the same group if you so choose.


----------



## Finch (Jan 8, 2016)

Does anyone know the max distance for the youth class and trad class?


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 17, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 3, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 4, 2016)

The R100 is set and ready for the weekend!  Hope to see lots of familiar faces turn out for this event!  This is one shoot you got to see to believe!  Giraffe, hippo, elephant, and many others you won't get to sling an arrow at anywhere else in GA this year.


----------

